# SPOKES ON A 94 CADILLAC DEVILLE



## 707_VALLEJO (May 28, 2009)

I HAVE A 94 CADILLAC SEDAN DEVILLE AND I WANT TO KNOW HOW I COULD PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT CAN ANYONE HELP ME?


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

easiest way to get them on there is to buy a Fleetwood instead...


----------



## 707_VALLEJO (May 28, 2009)

BUT I HAVE THIS ALREADY IMA HAVE TO FIGURE OUT A WAY


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 28 2009, 01:10 PM~14027243
> *easiest way to get them on there is to buy a Fleetwood instead...
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@May 28 2009, 01:14 PM~14027279
> *BUT I HAVE THIS ALREADY IMA HAVE TO FIGURE OUT A WAY
> *


15inch fwd wires


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

you can fit 14z stnd


----------



## 707_VALLEJO (May 28, 2009)

IS THEIR NO WAY I CAN FIT REVERSED SPOKES?


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@May 30 2009, 04:34 PM~14047721
> *IS THEIR NO WAY I CAN FIT REVERSED SPOKES?
> *


they look rediculous on bigger cars, leave rims sticking out on FWD's to honda's


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@May 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14026918
> *I HAVE A 94 CADILLAC SEDAN DEVILLE AND I WANT TO KNOW HOW I COULD PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
> *


Simply buy standards.  Or go with Billet Specialties Gt47 they look alright. Check it out on the car that 'Pac got killed.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do a search homie. This question has been asked and answered. Buy a vogue package for the deville and get yourself a rwd....like a fleetwood. That what I did. Reverse look stupid on a deville that year. I know cuz I've done it.


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Do a search homie. This question has been asked and answered. Buy a vogue package for the deville and get yourself a rwd....like a fleetwood. That what I did. Reverse look stupid on a deville that year. I know cuz I've done it.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol search NEVER WORKS!!!!GOOGLE YES! SAERCH NO!


----------



## 707_VALLEJO (May 28, 2009)

AND IF I PUT SOME STANDARD 14S THEY SHOULD FIT RITE ON?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@May 31 2009, 11:59 AM~14053335
> *AND IF I PUT SOME STANDARD 14S THEY SHOULD FIT RITE ON?
> *


 I know on my homies 97 deville he had to go with std 15s


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

sell it


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 707_VALLEJO_@May 31 2009, 12:59 PM~14053335
> *AND IF I PUT SOME STANDARD 14S THEY SHOULD FIT RITE ON?
> *


still requires some grinding


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

175/70R14 standars.


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 28 2009, 06:16 PM~14030146
> *15inch fwd wires
> *


 :nono:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jun 7 2009, 08:09 PM~14121511
> *:nono:
> *


lol meant std but fuck it :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

This mite be a lil bit late.... :biggrin: but u to fit a deville play it safe and go 14X6 all around with no rub,spacers, or grinding....


----------



## Cadillac Dreamin (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@May 28 2009, 01:10 PM~14027243
> *easiest way to get them on there is to buy a Fleetwood instead...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

i got some almost new 14stdz for sale 200 + shippin


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

i run 14x7 standards but i had to roll the back quarter panel under the trim,tried reverse they looked horrible and then you need 14x5.5 for rear :thumbsup:


----------

